# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  حساسیت سنجش به اسم من....

## ZAh_Akb

***متن این تاپیک توسط نویسنده پاک شده است***

----------


## indomitable

_منم غمگینم چون تو ثبت نام استان من رو اشتباهی زدن کرمانشاه(به جای اذربایجان غربی)_

----------


## WickedSick

سنجش ازین مشکلا پیش میاد بعضا
حتما پیگیری کنین، اوکیه پیگیریشون
رو خود دفترچه زده شماره مرکزیشون رو. پیگیری کنین و مشکلتون رو بگین، احتمال قوی درست میکنن نگران نباشین اصلا.

----------


## arvin80

> بچه ها سنجش انگار باهم مشکل داره....
> دیروز که نتایج اومد یه درصدایی داد که با زبون روزه داشتم ار حال میرفتم
> 
> با خودم گفتم شاید جابه جا وارد کردم(آخه اخرش به باکس خالی اومد)
> حالا امروز رفتم پاسخبرگم رو دیدم، نصف بیشترش رو زده سفید
> درصورتی که من جواب دادم به اون سوالات و وارد سایت کردمشون، حتی آخرش ک سایت هنگ کرد مامانمو صدا زدم، پاسخنامه مو دید که پره 
> 
> تا بحال براتون پیش اومده؟ 
> 
> ...


فک نمیکنم ربطی به حساسیت نسبت به شما داشته باشه.
من خودم یبار سر قلم چی اینجوری شدم ولی از دفعات بعدی با مرورگر فایرفاکس رفتم دیگه این مشکل رو نداشتم
اتصال اینترنت،مرورگر و... اینارو چک کنید اوکی میشه

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


سنجش ازین مشکلا پیش میاد بعضا
حتما پیگیری کنین، اوکیه پیگیریشون
رو خود دفترچه زده شماره مرکزیشون رو. پیگیری کنین و مشکلتون رو بگین، احتمال قوی درست میکنن نگران نباشین اصلا.


من به اونی که ثبت نامم کرده بود پیام دادم ،
فرم ثبتنام رو برام فرستاد عکسش رو ،اونجا استان خودم رو زده ولی توی کارنامه زده استان کرمانشاه.
خودشم گفت به نظرم یه مزیته که یه استان بزرگتر مقایسه میشید و توی شهر خودتون تعداد شرکت کننده ریاضی کمتره، 
به نظرت تغییر ندم استانم رو؟_

----------


## Mahsa.TS

سنجش رو نمیدونم اما حقیقتا بعید میدونم کنکور اشتباه بشه :Yahoo (114): 

یعنی واقعا این اتفاق تو کنکور هم براتون افتاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## WickedSick

> _
> 
> من به اونی که ثبت نامم کرده بود پیام دادم ،
> فرم ثبتنام رو برام فرستاد عکسش رو ،اونجا استان خودم رو زده ولی توی کارنامه زده استان کرمانشاه.
> خودشم گفت به نظرم یه مزیته که یه استان بزرگتر مقایسه میشید و توی شهر خودتون تعداد شرکت کننده ریاضی کمتره، 
> به نظرت تغییر ندم استانم رو؟_


به نظرم خیلی مهم نیست محل شهرتون، البته احتمال خیلی قوی اشتباه تایپی بوده
اما به هرحال اگه بتونین درستش کنین بهتره.

----------


## WickedSick

> سنجش رو نمیدونم اما حقیقتا بعید میدونم کنکور اشتباه بشه
> 
> یعنی واقعا این اتفاق تو کنکور هم براتون افتاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



تو کنکور محاله ازین اشتباها
کلا سازمانشمونم متفاوته
این سازمان کارکانان قدیمیه سنجشه
اون خود سنجشه(کنکور)

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


به نظرم خیلی مهم نیست محل شهرتون، البته احتمال خیلی قوی اشتباه تایپی بوده
اما به هرحال اگه بتونین درستش کنین بهتره.


دو دلم._

----------


## WickedSick

> _
> 
> دو دلم._


برای چی دو دل؟
ببینین هیچ ایرادی نداره شهرتون رو اشتباه بزنه، چون رتبه در شهر مهم نیس اصن که(البته منطقه هم مهمه)
اما حالا اگه نظر من رو میخواین عوضش کنین

----------


## Wonderland

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط ZAh_Akb


بچه ها سنجش انگار باهم مشکل داره....
دیروز که نتایج اومد یه درصدایی داد که با زبون روزه داشتم ار حال میرفتم

با خودم گفتم شاید جابه جا وارد کردم(آخه اخرش به باکس خالی اومد)
حالا امروز رفتم پاسخبرگم رو دیدم، نصف بیشترش رو زده سفید
درصورتی که من جواب دادم به اون سوالات و وارد سایت کردمشون، حتی آخرش ک سایت هنگ کرد مامانمو صدا زدم، پاسخنامه مو دید که پره 

تا بحال براتون پیش اومده؟ 

کنکور هم این اتفاق واسم افتاد، نصفش زده بود سفید(قبول دارم نزده داشتم اما نه اونقدر)

الانم استرس گرفتم که چراجوابای منو سفید میزنه نکنه تو کنکور هم.......


توی کنکور که پاسخ نامه پر می کنید اگه گزینه ها رو با دقت وارد کنید و خوب اون گزینه رو رنگ کرده باشید احتمال خطا ۰ هستش 
اما شرکت تعاونی سنجش که کلا جدای از سازمان سنجشه و کیفیت آزمون و برگزاریش و سوالاتش،کلید و تصحیحش حتی خیلی وضع خوبی نداره،البته اینی که من میگم برای سال های ۹۸ و ۹۹عه
بارها شده چندین سوالش کلیدش غلط باشه،یعنی جواب پاسخ تشریحیش با کلید فرق کنه یه آزمون حتی این تعداد توی درس فیزیک به بالای ده درصد رسیده بود سال ۹۸
تماس بگیرید شاید مشکل رو براتون حل کردن
در ضمن اصلا تراز و درصد هایی که زده براتون مهم نباشه،چرا باید غمگین بشید آخهخودتون از روی دفترچه درصدهاتون رو حساب کنید و تحلیل کنید آزمون رو که این مهم ترین مرحله است*

----------


## indomitable

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط WickedSick


برای چی دو دل؟
ببینین هیچ ایرادی نداره شهرتون رو اشتباه بزنه، چون رتبه در شهر مهم نیس اصن که(البته منطقه هم مهمه)
اما حالا اگه نظر من رو میخواین عوضش کنین


اخه هرچی به طرف گفتم عوض نکرد
به مسئول شهرمون هم گفتم گفت ما ثبت نام نکردیم به ما مربوط نیست._

----------


## WickedSick

> _
> 
> اخه هرچی به طرف گفتم عوض نکرد
> به مسئول شهرمون هم گفتم گفت ما ثبت نام نکردیم به ما مربوط نیست._


پس خیلی موردی نیس عزیز.
نگران نباش، کاری نمیکنن اگه پاسخنامه ات درست میاد هزش مهم نیست

----------

